# I passed my driving test!



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 17, 2011)

I am 26 years old and have never had a driver's license. For some reason over the years I have developed a fear of driving. I get very nervous and just hate it. The worst thing I can imagine doing is hurting someone and driving can be so dangerous. All those terrible videos they show you in driver's ed coupled with my mother's terrible driving instruction (she overreacted and screeched at everything and referred to all cars as 3 ton death machines) made me one nervous driver. I've happily walked, rode bicycles and buses, and occasionally been driven around by others my entire life. Until now! I signed up for a driving school which was all last week and included 6 hours of behind the wheel time. This morning I took my road test and passed with flying colors! The tester was my driving instructor (he's certified by the state to give road tests) so that really helped cut back on the nervousness. He said he would feel completely comfortable riding around with me and thinks I'll be a great driver especially once I stop being so on edge. My nervousness has improved too over the past week.

Just wanted to share my little victory with my bunny friends! I know driving and getting a license is a matter of course for 99% of people but this has been a huge and stressful deal for me and something that my family's been badgering me to do for 10 years. I decided not even to tell my parents about the driving school until after I passed the test. Called my dad already and he's thrilled, tried to call my mom but she's not home. I know she will be very pleased!

All I have to do now is go down to the DMV tomorrow morning and get the actual license!

:biggrin2:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 17, 2011)

:clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping: Bravo--my mother didn't start driving til she was in her 40's.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 17, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 18, 2011)

YEAH! Shiloh You Go Girl.

Didn't you take an Ambulance Attendent/Paramediccourse? Or did I just dream that. If you did, don't Ambulance Attendent/Paramedics need to be able to Drive?:?

Do you have a car? And better still will Hubby let you drive it?:biggrin:

Congrats again

Susan


----------



## TheJadeRabbit (Jul 18, 2011)

Congrats! I got my license (the card) a few days before my birthday (July 14).


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jul 18, 2011)

I taught my husband how to drive the first year we were married. After getting through that I new we would stay together through anything! LOL

Congrats on passing the test!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 19, 2011)

Sooska, I did take an EMT course but driving was not part of it. And I do have a car to drive, yay!

Thanks for the congrats, everyone  We went out to dinner tonight to celebrate.


----------



## degrassi (Jul 19, 2011)

Congrats!
 
I understand how you feel. I didn't get my license until I was 24. I was scared to learn and all my friends always had theirs so getting around was never an issue. But I finally broke down and went and got it. It was scary the first little while practicing but I just started slow, on the side streets and taking Driver's Ed really helped. It wasn't as scary driving with a teacher then it was with my parents. 

So congrats! I know how big a deal it can be when you've waited that long.


----------



## missyscove (Jul 19, 2011)

Congratulations! It's not you you have to worry about, it's all the other drivers!


----------



## Michaela (Jul 20, 2011)

Congratulations! 

I passed my driving test a year ago and actually haven't been driving once since. I can't afford a car and my parents won't pay for insurance on their's because I'm away most of the year. I suppose I don't really need to drive right now anyway but it's quite annoying that I will probably have to take more lessons when I can actually afford a car (won't be for a long time).


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 29, 2011)

I just drove for the first time by myself ever!! Paul and I have been driving together since I got my license. He's not home and I wanted to get stuff to make apple butter so I took myself to the store  I took a car I haven't driven in 2 years but it went fine! There was one concerning moment for me when a light only stayed green for about 10 seconds but it was okay.

And now for apple butter making! Anybody want some?


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 29, 2011)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> I just drove for the first time by myself ever!! Paul and I have been driving together since I got my license. He's not home and I wanted to get stuff to make apple butter so I took myself to the store  I took a car I haven't driven in 2 years but it went fine! There was one concerning moment for me when a light only stayed green for about 10 seconds but it was okay.
> 
> And now for apple butter making! Anybody want some?



Sure - you can send it down with those two baby bunnies of yours that I'm stealing....uh....rescuing from what will be a COLD winter...

I'm so proud of you - I was 27 when I got my license....long story - but I'm so glad now that I have it.

YOU GO GIRL!


----------



## Violet23 (Aug 3, 2011)

Congratz! You'll be an awesome confident driver in no time, just you wait


----------



## gemgnir (Aug 17, 2011)

Yippeeeee!! You rock! I'm so happy that you guys went out to dinner to celebrate because this is one awesome feat (sp?) that you don't have to worry about people asking you why you have no license! 

Also, what is Apple Butter and where can I get some?! This North Carolinian will take anything with either of those words in it. Ugghhh, it sounds SO delicious. I might be drooling. 

Meg


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 21, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Aug 21, 2011)

Oh wow congrats!!! Well it's comforting to know that im not the only one who is (or at least was lol) without a license! I am 31 in November and still don't have mine! But i had a strict upbringing and wasn't allowed to get my license or even get an after school job when i was the legal age too. Not even when i was 18! So i also ended up developing a fear of driving as a result, but i am planning on going for mine this year sometime. ^.^

I'm still nervous about driving but your story is inspiring so i think i will bite the bullet once i am moved and settled into my new house!

Congrats again!:goodjob


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Aug 26, 2011)

Congrats!  Way to go!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Oct 24, 2011)

Just updating this because I had a terrible driving experience today. I've been driving my car to and from the university every day for the past month and a half (and driving it to the store, etc too) without any incidents. Everything was fine and my comfort level has definitely increased. I am a very vigilant driver though. Last week we got our first snow and I didn't drive at all because I've never driven on ice and wanted to practice first. One day was so bad that there were tons of crashes and I saw a vehicle on its roof! Today Paul encouraged me to drive because he said the roads were excellent and I wouldn't have any problems. I have studded tires too. Anyway, the roads really were pretty good- I did some practice quick stops in a very snowy parking lot and on the main road when there were no cars around and everything was fine. I didn't see or feel slick ice on the roads. No sliding at any point. Regardless, I was being EXTRA careful: Going slower than usual, allowing for longer stopping distance, slower turns, more space between cars. You know. I didn't have any issues. 

UNTIL! I was going home and made the final turn onto the main road I live off of. It was a right turn on red. I stopped, saw no cars except one quite a ways off in the distance. I thought there would be no problem with me turning even factoring in any possible ice there may have been in the intersection (didn't see or feel any at all today), but after I turned, a GIANT dark colored truck came speeding up behind me, horn blaring. To be honest, I'm not even sure if it was the vehicle I saw off in the distance (don't remember what kind of vehicle it was) or if it was the big dark truck that had already been behind me. I have to assume it was the one that had been approaching off in the distance because why would the truck behind me be honking? In any case, it proceeded to tail gate me all the way down the road (only about 1/4 mile) with its high beams on. I had to turn onto the road I live on and my house is the one right on the corner, but the truck got into the turn lane behind me so I did not turn into my driveway. I led the truck on a weird maze through the streets as it tailgated me with its high beams on. It finally turned around in someone's driveway and drove away and I took a very circuitous route to get home.

I'm not denying that I may have cut the truck off. It CERTAINLY was not my intention at all and with my inexperience, I thought I had plenty of space to make the turn. In the month and a half that I've been driving every day, no one has ever honked at me or anything. So maybe I did unintentionally cut him off. That's the only reason I can think that the truck followed me. But that definitely does not justify the truck tailgating me with its high beams on and following me! What if I'd actually pulled right into my driveway?! 

So now I'm all creeped out for two reasons: 1) The obvious and 2) That I may have made a poor choice that I thought was fine and cut someone off that could have caused an accident. My confidence is shaken and I'm definitely not driving in the winter again until I can take several practice drives with my husband.

How funny that the whole time I was worried about the road conditions being a problem but I didn't have any issues with that at all...

:tears2:

EDIT: Oh yeah and the rear windshield defroster thing stopped working so the only way for me to drive without that windshield fogging up is to drive with the window down. This is Alaska. COLD.


----------



## SunnyCait (Oct 25, 2011)

Shiloh, in all honesty you were probably fine. This person was probably speeding and then felt like being a d*ck about having to slow down for you turning. Don't let this rile you too much, stuff happens like that no matter how careful YOU are. You can't always account for other drivers. *hugs*


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks for the support, Cait. It's automatic to doubt myself since I'm a pretty new driver, overly cautious, and it was a new situation for me (the winter driving). Paul said the same thing as you.


----------



## LaylaLop (Oct 28, 2011)

Haha well Alaskan drivers always speed... Also, I don't blame you for not wanting to drive in Fairbanks in the winters with all the black ice at intersections.. Scares me and I've been driving for like 6 years now and learned to drive in AK... Not trying to freak you out, but I'm sure you know about it! 

Sounds like the truck driver had some serious road rage.. don't blame you for taking them on a loop just to piss them off.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 28, 2011)

Always look twice and trust no intersection. Driving in snow and ice isn't hard--remember to always be "light" on the pedal and never be in a rush. Speeders--I think everyone here goes at least 15 over any posted speed. You can always count on 3 or 4 to run the red at intersections here too--what an adventure. 3 years ago we got a foot of snow in December so it was great fun watching some of the idiots try and drive.


----------

